# Seeking Files for Ordination Exam Guides



## 118min (Feb 19, 2014)

I finished Seminary in 2000, and was ordained shortly thereafter, but in a Southern Baptist Denomination. Two years later God brought me to embrace TULIP and the 5 Solas and the Regulative, principle so for 9-10 years I was a Reformed Baptist trying to minister to Arminian congregations; and it never was pleasant. For 8 years I wrestled with and against covenant baptism, but last month amazingly many light bulbs went on and I came to fully embrace it. We have been attending an OPC for 15 months now and feel right at home. My point here is: I am seeking ordination among Presbyterians (OPC, ARP, PCA) and I have the ARP study guide; 

*I think I can supply my own answers within a 4-5 month time frame, but I am posting in this forum to see if anyone is willing to share comprehensive files that you think are helpful outlines for these topics: Church History, English Bible Knowledge, Theology. * 

Maybe you think me asking is a form of cheating, if so, then please don't aid me. I don't consider it to be so. I counted nearly 350 topics on the ARP guide, and I already have supplied 80 answers which have taken me over 80 pages of notes. I am more than willing to answer the other 270 topics over the next 4 months, but was still willing to ask people online for any materials they thought was ethical or relevant to share. (not merely questions to consider, but a summary of definitions for church history people, events, heresies, etc.)

If you are willing to help, thanks. If you are not willing, then I completely understand; though I would not mind sharing my completed notes with others if the truth be known; and I can even post the 80 answers in 80 pages I have so far online as evidence.


----------



## 118min (Feb 19, 2014)

I forgot to add my signature, so doing so now.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 20, 2014)

I know one OPC fella who extensively used Johannes G. Vos' commentary on the Larger Commentary about 8 years ago as he prepared to go before Presbytery. You'll find some differences in his thinking (if memory serves me correctly, this volume reflects an EP position on hymns and has some wording that differs from typical OPC thinking on baptism).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 20, 2014)

View attachment Licensure Exam Questions - So. Coast Presbytery.pdf
View attachment Ordination Essential Doctrines.doc


----------

